# First egg!!



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

We finally have an egg from one of our 10 chickens!! It's the size of a medium shop brought egg & looks perfect! Haven't looked inside yet though! I think our hybrid laid it, as it's on the darker side & the chicken who look ready to lay are buff orpingtons, cream legbar's & the hybrid, possibly the croad langshan but it looks to big for her! The cream legbar it cnt be as it's brown, I thought it could be one of the orpingtons but I think thier eggs are lighter? Curious to see what you all think


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol I think an ostrich snuck into your coop when you weren't looking! That thing is huge! (Either that or you have tiny hands)


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I do have quite small hands! It's same size as most my free range eggs from the shop, which is good for a first egg! Will take pic of it in an egg cup to get a better idea once I'm home!! 
So how many chickens do you have? Are you from the US? X


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice first egg!!!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes I'm from the US. I have 17 hens now and one rooster. I'm in the process of purchasing some leghorn chicks that will b a day old when delivered. So the 21st of Dec or so I'll have 15 more babies.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I live in West Virginia.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow! Lots! I have a 10, love the funny crazy birds!
I'm in England not far from London. Everyone seems have more chickens over there, prob as more land!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh & we had another egg today!!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Was slightly bigger than the first!! The first in an egg cup & second in hand. Both were perfect!!


----------



## fox (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful eggs! My grandfather has a few orpingtons and their eggs come out big and brown. Not as dark as yours but close.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Those eggs are massive com paired to the ones my girls give me. I think it's funny that you say u think everyone here has chickens... I live in a small country town with a population of less than 1000. There are only three homes in my area with chickens. I'm sure there are probably more on the farms in the area but not within a few miles of me. I love having chickens they are entertaining and give me so much to look forward to on a day to day basis.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you fox. I'm very pleased, all perfect in shell & inside! Tasted good too! That's interesting about the Orpington. I wonder if maybe is one of them laying & not they hybrid, I did think Orpington eggs were lighter though. 
Minmin maybe it is just this site, everyone is from the US almost. Keeping chickens is becoming more popular here in England but just are a lot less free range. & the size of the eggs is impressive! I thought first eggs were small! Poor girl!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

My thoughts exactly, if that was a first egg I can imagine how big they will be in a year! That one was like us giving natural childbirth to a 12 pound baby! OUCH! Lol


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is my 3rd & 4th next to two meduim free range shop brought eggs! Ouch indeed! Poor hen! But she had laid 6 now in 7 days! Very happy!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Yummy!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

MY silkie girl just started laying in the dead of winter, so she has laid about 5 eggs in a week!! She is very inconsistent though! She will lay every second day, then 1 a day, then take a 3 day break!! Is that normal for her to do that?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I hAve no idea! These are my first chickens! Mine has laid 9!eggs in eleven days, had one egg then a day break then 5 then a day break then the rest.... 
I do know if they come into lay at winter they should lay all winter! Congratulations by the way!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Also different breeds lay different amounts of eggs. My layer is a hybrid, which will lay well x


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Oh, thanks! silkies are not the best layers!!


----------

